# Blower has reduced airflow



## Lee.gathercole (Sep 8, 2019)

Hi all, I've just replaced the blower motor and resistor on my newly purchased xtrail T30, I've had the whole unit in and out numerous times now, ensuring the top and side intake/outlet routes are lined up ok. The unit is sealed, but once is all back together, the fan spins really well but airflow is shocking. The only obvious thing I can see is there is no filter, would this affect the airflow??


----------



## Lee.gathercole (Sep 8, 2019)

Is there any chance somebody can take their filter out and see it the airflow decreases please


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

State the year, model, automatic or manual AC/heating system. The diagnostic procedures vary between the two types. The first thing to check is the operation of the input door motor that's on the air box. For you to perform the various diagnostic/repair procedures, you should download a copy of the FSM for your vehicle from this site:









Owner's Manuals






ownersmanuals2.com




.


----------



## Lee.gathercole (Sep 8, 2019)

Cheers mate. 
It's the 2007 xtrail t30, it has air con.
I bought a brand new motor and resistor. 
I've added an air filter today and airflow is still poor. The fan sounds like it's spinning at full bore but there isn't the airflow to accompany this


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Cabin air filter will not increase air flow. My guess is that the new motor is weaker than the original Nissan one. That was the impression I had when I changed mine with a new aftermarket one, but it works fine and is quieter so I cannot say for sure. Blocked blend door? Is it possible you did not properly tighten the blower cage so its not spinning as it should. If yours has climate control the system is capable of running a diagnostic. The procedure is in the service manual.








2006 Nissan X-Trail PDF Owner's Manuals






ownersmanuals2.com


----------



## Lee.gathercole (Sep 8, 2019)

Diagnostics seem to show no issues, my guess then would be a poor quality motor. My issue with this tho is that the fan noise sounds like a lot of air is moving


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

What type of motor did you get, and did you do the replacement yourself? I bought one off Amazon that was the same as was featured in a how to replacement video on Youtube. Works fine and it is very quiet..


----------



## Lee.gathercole (Sep 8, 2019)

This is the item number from eBay 323545615613, replaced myself as was relatively easy


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well you are a champ if you found it easy first time doing it. This is the one I bought.









Blower Motor A/C Fits Nissan X-Trail T-30 2001-2007 OEM;27225-8H31C, Motors - Amazon Canada


Blower Motor A/C Fits Nissan X-Trail T-30 2001-2007 OEM;27225-8H31C in Motors.



www.amazon.ca





Obviously not available at the moment, but I have been pleased with it. It is very quiet. I did note that in some reviews of this and other motors people sometimes complain they are noisy. I am not sure if some are defective or badly installed. Bit of a pain to take it all apart to check. You have my sympathies.


----------



## Lee.gathercole (Sep 8, 2019)

Cheers dude, well when I say easy, it was straight forward, the theory is easy. The amount of force required to get the old motor out, well...let's just say I skipped arms, back and shoulders day for that week ???


----------



## schr (Dec 3, 2019)

Lee.gathercole said:


> Cheers dude, well when I say easy, it was straight forward, the theory is easy. The amount of force required to get the old motor out, well...let's just say I skipped arms, back and shoulders day for that week ???


Hey there

did you ever solve this? Exact same problem....


----------



## schr (Dec 3, 2019)

Bumping this in case anybody can help with this issue


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

What exactly is the issue? In this case, it would have been a weak new blower motor fan. There have been lots of threads written here and elsewhere on replacing your blower motor in the Xtrail. There is even a video how to on Youtube.


----------



## schr (Dec 3, 2019)

Yeah I've already replaced the blower motor fan, and the air flow out is v v weak. It fixed the initial problem of the fan not working at all. 

The fan _audibly_ sounds like it is working properly, ie changes volume between different levels. But it doesn't feel like it is pushing much air out at all, and it's air flow barely changes with the different levels. 

So in short - sounds like it's working - but barely any air coming out.


----------



## schr (Dec 3, 2019)

Looking intensely at the manual - thnking it could be an issue with the air mix cable... does anyone know how to access this? Does the whole dash need to come off?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

schr said:


> Looking intensely at the manual - thnking it could be an issue with the air mix cable... does anyone know how to access this? Does the whole dash need to come off?


First of all, is your AC automatic or manual. There's a major difference with the air mix door operation. Here are two pictures explaining the difference:
Manual air mix door









Automatic air mix door


----------



## schr (Dec 3, 2019)

Hey there 

Yep those are what I have been looking at, but wondering where in the car they are actually located ? 

I have a manual system.


----------



## schr (Dec 3, 2019)

Does anybody know how to access the air mix door control cable?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

There's one by your right foot. 
Pull the small panel besides the accelerator pedal. 
To get access to the right side it s better to get the glove compartment out.
Take a look at this









Xtrail air direction malfunction


Here are the pictures and how i fixed the malfunction. Unhooked the front panel Then unscrew the box and control panel Unplug the control panel and temperature(white) wire in the back(flat screw driver pushes up) and black clip I was able to pull the unit out(struggling) I was lucky to found...




r.tapatalk.com


----------



## schr (Dec 3, 2019)

otomodo said:


> There's one by your right foot.
> Pull the small panel besides the accelerator pedal.
> To get access to the right side it s better to get the glove compartment out.
> Take a look at this
> ...


There we go! Thank you!


----------



## Ahtil (May 1, 2020)

Lee.gathercole said:


> Hi all, I've just replaced the blower motor and resistor on my newly purchased xtrail T30, I've had the whole unit in and out numerous times now, ensuring the top and side intake/outlet routes are lined up ok. The unit is sealed, but once is all back together, the fan spins really well but airflow is shocking. The only obvious thing I can see is there is no filter, would this affect the airflow??


I had the same problem. Previous owner had replaced the blower motor and it was blowing very little air. I took apart everything under the dashboard, checked all the doors and servos and finally realised, that the blower was spinning THE WRONG WAY. I cut off the plug from the blower wires and crimped on some spade connectors so i could flip the polarity and make it spin another way around. After that the blower works really well. Too bad I didn't caught it before I took half the car apart.


----------



## Lee.gathercole (Sep 8, 2019)

Ahtil, that's funny dude.
I've had the motor at an auto electricians today to test it, no issues. When the whole unit is on the floor pugged in, the airflow is perfect, it's when I put the unit back in place I have my issues, just bugger all coming from the vents no matter if it's face blowers, feet, or windscreen...doing my head in now!!


----------



## Lee.gathercole (Sep 8, 2019)

My next step will be to check the intake to ensure no blockage and then check the outlet for the same, problem is I haven't a clue where the intake comes from??


----------



## schr (Dec 3, 2019)

Lee.gathercole said:


> My next step will be to check the intake to ensure no blockage and then check the outlet for the same, problem is I haven't a clue where the intake comes from??


The wires are not too hard to switch around, highly suggest doing that as it’s an easy solution if it does fix it.
I spent months trying to figure this out. Pulling my hair out. And swapping the wires simply fixed it. I was happy to say the least.


----------



## Lee.gathercole (Sep 8, 2019)

Well, after all that, was at scrapyard the other day, the guy said he'd sell me the whole unit for 18quid, have him 20 and he could keep the change, bloody bargain! Had a motor and resistor in it. Wired it up in my foot well to check it, airflow was at least 4times stronger than mine, beat fuck out out everything in sight to install it lol, and wow...first time since owning the car, the fans are bloody brilliant!! So pleased, but so frustrated it took so much time effort and trial and error. 
Thanks everyone for their help


----------



## schr (Dec 3, 2019)

Massive bargain !!


----------



## xFreakboy (Feb 16, 2021)

Lee.gathercole said:


> Well, after all that, was at scrapyard the other day, the guy said he'd sell me the whole unit for 18quid, have him 20 and he could keep the change, bloody bargain! Had a motor and resistor in it. Wired it up in my foot well to check it, airflow was at least 4times stronger than mine, beat fuck out out everything in sight to install it lol, and wow...first time since owning the car, the fans are bloody brilliant!! So pleased, but so frustrated it took so much time effort and trial and error.
> Thanks everyone for their help


Did you ever figure out why it had bad airflow? Was the new motor just not as powerful? spinning the wrong way? blocked in some way? Air mix door control?

I have a 2006 Nissan Trail X Bonavista edition with an automatic ATC. Recently my blower motor completely stopped working, after replacing the motor with an amazon replacement the airflow is terrible, I can barely feel it. 
The airflow, while the unit is outside the vehicle, is decent 
I believe the squirrel cage is spinning the correct way

I need advice


----------



## Zek (11 mo ago)

Hi lads, have the same trouble with airflow, if is everything out works perfectly, I put back no air goes out from, I'm down from this, anybody can help? Thx a lot👍


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If you get air in certain mode positions and not others then there can be a problem with the mode doors, but otherwise lack of air is always from a blockage. We don't have Exxies here in the 'States for me to get diagrams, but there are two primary sources of air blockage on just about any Nissan. One is debris underneath the cowl cover blocking the fresh air inlet, the other is a plugged cabin filter. You can determine which by using the recirculate control. If you get air on recirculate but not on fresh then your cowl is blocked. If there's no air in either circulation position then the cabin filter is plugged or debris has made it into the filter cavity.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Depending on the exact layout of your HVAC, two other things that _may_ cause air blockage are a frozen A/C evap or a blocked evap drain causing the HVAC to fill with water. In Nissan HVAC systems air flows through the evap first and then through the heater core if heat is selected, so basically all airflow has to pass through the evap regardless of temperature selection. On some models the evap is at the very bottom of the HVAC, so standing water can block the airflow even if it's set for heat. If the airflow is good for awhile after startup and then goes away, chances are the evap is freezing up, usually the result of a failed TXV Valve.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

VStar650CL said:


> If you get air in certain mode positions and not others then there can be a problem with the mode doors, but otherwise lack of air is always from a blockage. We don't have Exxies here in the 'States for me to get diagrams, but there are two primary sources of air blockage on just about any Nissan. One is debris underneath the cowl cover blocking the fresh air inlet, the other is a plugged cabin filter. You can determine which by using the recirculate control. If you get air on recirculate but not on fresh then your cowl is blocked. If there's no air in either circulation position then the cabin filter is plugged or debris has made it into the filter cavity.


it's amazing how many vehicle owners either forget or do not now about the cabin air filter. I've been changing mine out since i had bought a then new 2004 Civic. My previous vehicles were all pretty much japanese and i can't recall if i too was aware that if those vehicles even had cabin filters. 
One of the very first thing i did when i bought my Xtrail in 2015 was to pull out the cabin filter and sure enough, filthy as hell with dirt, twigs and just super disgusting. Did the same on the Matrix a few years ago, another long forgotten item that nobody ever had serviced from previous owners. 
Currently , i'm doing a little experiment with my Xtrail and new filter. Rats had chewed/peed/pooped my filter so i removed and bought a new one from walmart. Yesterday i wrapped the filter in tin foil and took scissors/ poked a billion tiny pin prick hole thru the foil ( to give it airflow) and reinstalled the filter back into it's slot in the glovebox. Today i will start up my truck and put the HAVC knob on high and see what kind of air flow i get or if i have restricted too much with the perforated tin foil . I need to at least give it a try as the cabin filter cost me $24 with tax and i'm pretty sure if the rats chewed the crap outta the filter once, they will try it again. 
So far they have not chewed up my under hood engine wires as they have done twice with my neighbor's vehicles . They only use my engine as their personal toliet.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

tonyvancity said:


> Yesterday i wrapped the filter in tin foil and took scissors/ poked a billion tiny pin prick hole thru the foil ( to give it airflow) and reinstalled the filter back into it's slot in the glovebox. Today i will start up my truck and put the HAVC knob on high and see what kind of air flow i get or if i have restricted too much with the perforated tin foil


If that won't work, use chicken wire. That's also what we use to protect intake grilles the little buggers have chewed through, we just glue it over the opening with Gray Death.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

VStar650CL said:


> If that won't work, use chicken wire. That's also what we use to protect intake grilles the little buggers have chewed through, we just glue it over the opening with Gray Death.


i was thinking of that, should be easy to buy at home depot. But the reason i wanted something more fine mesh ( versus the chicken wire...unless i overlap it) is too big a hole and the rat/mice may nibble thru the holes.
I was at a dollar store and i just about bought two frying pan splatter screens. Cheeap enough, i could of cut away the screen and mickey moused it over my air filter. Instead, i bought just one and gave it to my mother to use in the kitchen.
Back to the Xtrail: i did wrap up the cabin filter in tin foil and poked a bunch of tiny holes in the foil, popped it into the slot, closed up the slot and turned on the engine/HVAC knob....works pretty , pretty , pretty good ( curb your enthusiasm/Larry David reference there!). I will say it is a bit more muffled / stifled but i can still modify the foil for less restriction. Weather warming up during the daytime , today was sunny/9C (48.2F for you 'muricans)...Saturday will be 11C( 51.8 'Fmurican) with lows of 6C...so i think i have good enough air flow to demist for relatively mildish temperatures.
I have enclosed a photo of a frying pan screen incase you are wondering wtf i'm yammering on about. See how happy them breasts are ? free from harm with no rats nibbling on them.
the ones in the pan look pretty content, too.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

tonyvancity said:


> I have enclosed a photo of a frying pan screen incase you are wondering wtf i'm yammering on about. See how happy them breasts are ? free from harm with no rats nibbling on them.
> the ones in the pan look pretty content, too.


You're one of a kind, old son.


----------

